# KILLER GUPPIES!!! WEirdest thing ever!



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok This is the weirdest aquarium experience i've ever had in my two years so far.
I have a 20 gal divided in half. On one side I had 3 guppies(1 male albino, 2 female) On the other side I had 2 beautiful fancy tail males and 4 female and a clown pleco and 4 julii cory 1 pepper cory and 1 albino cory. A couple weeks ago 2 female guppies got ich so i took them out and they eventually died. Also a julii cory died from some unknow reason. No other fish have ich.

THen i bought 2 more female cobra guppies of the same type i had because I didnt want the males to over harass the girls. I went back to college thinking all was fine. NOW HERES THE CRAZY PART. I came back today, 2 weeks after I bought the females, and guess what, the 2 full size male cobra guppies and 2 adult julii corys were GONE....except for a HUGE pile of BONES yes BONES scattered all over the bottom. I don't know how this happened. I've had all of these fish for about a year now with very few deaths. The 2 females I bought aren't even full grown. Theyre about 1 to 1.5 inches but I've noticed they are aggressive.

What are your thoughts??? Do I have killer guppies? How could they kill adult corys? I also have unusually enormous snails in the aquarium. Could the guppies or snails kill these fish? And then the snails completely eat 4 big fish in 2 weeks,, everything except the bones? This is so bizarre.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

guppies dont kill fish... and they are surely not capable of killing a cory cat, sounds to me like you are having water parameter problems, so the fish are dying, and your fish are eating the dead one, which is normal.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

gage said:


> guppies dont kill fish... and they are surely not capable of killing a cory cat, sounds to me like you are having water parameter problems, so the fish are dying, and your fish are eating the dead one, which is normal.


its never happened to me before, and i've had these fish for 2 years, anyways i've cleaned the tank, imprisoned the killer guppies, and luckily the guppies had babies before they were killed so i've saved the breeding line.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

mepeterser2451 said:


> gage said:
> 
> 
> > guppies dont kill fish... and they are surely not capable of killing a cory cat, sounds to me like you are having water parameter problems, so the fish are dying, and your fish are eating the dead one, which is normal.
> ...


Like gage said, your guppies did not kill anything. Your fish died (maybe the ich) and the fish and possibly the snails ate the dead fish. Ich can be pressent even if you can't see it.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

I know you guys all think my fish just died from bad water conditions. But I promise you this just happened immediately after I bought these 2 new guppies. And these guppies are the most savage and aggressive ones I've ever seen, especially for females. I've split the tank and put them on the other side. There is no way that my healthiest 3 or 4 of my guppies and 2 corys that have survived for over a year died due to bad water conditions in two weeks. Especially because the survivors were as healthy as ever. Maybe the snails ate most of the remains, but I'm almost positive these guppies harrassed my other guppies and my corys to death.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Nothing really to add..just had to be even a small part of anything that starts off with
"Killer Guppies"


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

turns out one of the killer guppies(the less aggressive one) got callanus and was starting to die before I came back to school. I think theyre probably dead by now. whats the most humane way to put a fish out of its misery? I figure stomp on it. But i hate doing it. All I do is put it in a hospital tank and try to treat it best i can.


----------



## Nutty4Mbunas (Mar 27, 2008)

I kept a 55g with guppies prior to my Mbuna tank. I introduced a nice male guppy to the mix. Well, it had ich and all my guppies about 200 of them died immediately following that introduction of that fish. I treated those that were left in a quarantine tank with Ick medicines and all have died and moved on to fish heaven. 
Moral of this story: Quarantine for a least 30 days b4 introducing to your community tank.
Your fish died from ick probably and the other fish ate them.
Sorry for your loss :?


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

no it wasnt ich. My male guppies never get ich. Only my females cause they get too stressed out. Besides, all tanks have ich in them, its just the level of stress that determines if they get it. Actually I found another set of bones. This time it was a 3 inch CLOWN LOACH in my 55gal. I'm thinking that maybe its my pleco's that are eating them up and not the killer guppies. My dad hasn't been putting in the pleco tablets so i figured the pleco is hungry enough. although he doess have a lifetime supply of driftwood to eat.


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

I have seen gambusia affinis sold as guppies.They do look like female guppies and are much more agressive. But still I think the culprit was something else.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

Gino Santangelo said:


> I have seen gambusia affinis sold as guppies.They do look like female guppies and are much more agressive. But still I think the culprit was something else.


yah i was wondering about that too but I think it was definitely a guppy.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

ok i think i figured out what happened. the killer guppies are innocent. my heaters been messing up. it keeps spiking up to 85 and i found 4 more dead guppies. This is the second glass heater thats done that for me. I'm definitely getting another one of those plastic black heaters.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

If your having bad luck with glass, go with Titanium heaters, not that much more than a glass.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i also figure ill mention that guppies, primarily feeder guppies, but guppies are a primary carrier of fish tuberculosis.

told you guppies dont kill fish


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Too bad..thought you might have latched on to some "Natural Born Killers"


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

gage said:


> told you guppies dont kill fish


haha you were right, i was wrong! 
it was an interesting theory though


----------

